

Underhanded crypto contest, inspired by the underhanded C contest - officialjunk
https://underhandedcrypto.com

======
officialjunk
They are looking for judges:
[https://twitter.com/DefuseSec/status/507325636558352384](https://twitter.com/DefuseSec/status/507325636558352384)

